# Dog Park Age



## MsRosie (Apr 4, 2014)

For those of you who take your dog to a dog park I was wondering what age you started doing so? Obviously we won't start going until after all the shots are finished, but is it a good idea to wait even longer after that? I know dog parks can be very dangerous (I'm guessing even more so for a very boisterous puppy) and I just want to make sure Róka is mentally and socially ready for the dog park before taking him. Is there a particular developmental or training level I should have him at before thinking about taking him?


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

We started a couple weeks after his final shots. Definitely go check out the park ahead of time before you bring your pup. Recall is really important for safe park trips, too!


----------



## MsRosie (Apr 4, 2014)

Thanks dextersmom! His recall is pretty solid, however that may all go out the window when he is playing with other pooches. 

Is it safe to let him drag a 6' leash to get ahold of him easily if he gets into trouble?


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

I don't know if I would have him drag a leash... it might get caught on stuff or trip the other dogs, etc. I always brought a tennis ball to the park to help redirect Dex when he was younger. If he didn't come when called, I could wave the ball around or get a squeaky one and that would get his attention back on me. And I could throw it in whatever direction (say, away from a crowd of dogs) that I wanted him to go in. And bring some treats to reward him when he does listen to you


----------



## aliciavp (Mar 14, 2014)

We took Laz shortly after his second round of shots (I think first time was around 13 weeks). Our breeder warned us that he was the most timid in the litter, and that he needed to be socialised well, so we took him down there after a friend recommended the park (said all the owners were easygoing, no problem dogs that they'd seen etc). 

He absolutely LOVED it. Was a little stand-offish at the start, barking etc, but once he found dogs his size who were keen on playing, it was heaven for him. Granted, the dogs that he played with at 13 weeks he couldn't play with at 18 weeks because of how quickly he grew, but we never had any negative experiences. We haven't been in about 2 months though as it's winter here (and noone wants to play in the dark). 

Funnily enough, the only dog who doesn't have time for him is the only other Vizsla that goes to that park! 

Now, he loves dogs and people alike, and most of the antisocial behaviour is a distant memory. 

We also worked out how much he loves homemade caramelised popcorn... his recall at a dog park is actually pretty good, but it's even better with a high-value treat.


----------



## MsRosie (Apr 4, 2014)

Thanks aliciavp! It's good to hear that I can start taking him soon - he definitely needs to run off some energy. His last DHPP is this week so we are almost ready to go. 

I'm not worried about timid behavior - I'm more worried he is going to play too rough and get himself in trouble with a big dog that doesn't want to put up with his puppy s*** : he is extremely boisterous playing with other dogs. Does anyone have any tips on teaching him to be more polite with his playing? Or is that something he will learn on his own after romping around at the dog park?


----------



## aliciavp (Mar 14, 2014)

To be honest, most of the larger dogs at the park played with eachother... Lazlo just couldn't keep up and once when he tried he was nearly bowled-over as they ran past. He tended to get along best with puppies of the same or similar size... and I found that he adjusted his "roughness" to the puppy he was playing with. To this day he'll roll and tumble with any dog... but he plays proper rough with our neighbours boxer who is the same age, size and energy level.

Just keep an eye on your pup, if an older dog is over-correcting, then step in - but I found that even when Lazlo tried to 'dominate' an adult dog by mounting them (Lazlo is desexed) that they would simply take it - so they wouldn't really engage in play with him, but didn't correct him either. It's almost like they knew he was just being a crazy puppy.


----------



## number10 (Jun 2, 2014)

Does anyone have any tips on teaching him to be more polite with his playing? Or is that something he will learn on his own after romping around at the dog park?

The wonderful thing about dogs is they seem to learn a language of play - that is not to say they all have the same play style, but it is important to get your dog playing with as many dogs as possible. That's what socialisation is really. As Lazslo's mum says, they find their own friends. It doesn't mean standing back completely, and sometimes it is necessary to break it up or take it down a tempo at least. We find loud claps work well, and sometimes we just need to take our pup away and move on somewhere else in the park. I do recommend speaking to people "in the know" about which are the better dog parks to go to. It is surprising how some are full of lovely dogs and owners, and others, not so much. 

It will go wrong sometimes, we just had our first dog attack today - and my pup is sporting some scratches and bruises - she seems fine otherwise even if I am pretty shaken up by it. But it reminds me to be more cautious about other dogs, even if Eszti isn't! 

We have some beautiful parks and dog beaches nearby - and they become so much more than just burning off energy. I'm sure you and your dog will love it. Here are a few shots of the beach (in 4degrees celcius) and our favourite park here in Auckland.


----------



## number10 (Jun 2, 2014)

[sorry that last post was supposed to pick up your question MsRosie - haven't quite worked it out]

Some photos of our favourite dog park


----------

